# Route planning software?



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

Is there any route planning software that works well? I am looking for a free program that will allow me to enter all my addresses and it will than provide me with the quickest route to all my stops.

I recently acquired another contractor’s workload in its entirety payup and am looking for the quickest route to get to all my old and new properties. I have to go by and look at all the properties but I would like something to help me plan as we are running short on time till it will snow. xysport

The workload I picked up is all resi. :crying: so it is quick stop and go on to the next. This is going to play he** with my sidewalk guy if I don’t get this figured out quick.  

If no one has any ideas I will just have to do it all the old fashioned way.
Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah , i think map quest, you can load as many stops as you want then i think there is a way "optimise the route" so that yoru travel time is min and it re orders them

altho, i found alot of times when i do that, i dont like the way it takes me, or i promised a certain customer they would be first on the list...so i always ended up the pen and papper method


----------



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

elite1msmith;1118943 said:


> yeah , i think map quest, you can load as many stops as you want then i think there is a way "optimise the route" so that yoru travel time is min and it re orders them
> 
> altho, i found alot of times when i do that, i dont like the way it takes me, or i promised a certain customer they would be first on the list...so i always ended up the pen and papper method


I think i may just end up with the pan and paper but I would like to try mapquest and see what happens!!! Wish me luck:salute:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if its not map quest, then it is some other free site like google or something...i know one of them will put it all in order for you. havnt used it in years though

service auto pilot does it all for me


----------



## Lunarlandscape (Jan 21, 2008)

google maps and then there is a button that says plan route. I think it is mostly used for road trips with a few different sites to see but it works well for snow plow route planning


----------



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up from everyone but un fortnightly I tried Google maps, Bing maps, Map Quest, Yahoo maps and even the route planner from Tomtom (is the worst btw it only allows 1 stop). Almost all of them allow multiple stops, some more than others but none of them have any of the buttons you guys are talking about. I looked and tried all of them but there was no way I found to have it arrange your stops for you?? So it was off to the paper and pen I went. I think I figured out a good round trip route to make all my stops work in a timely manner. I don’t want my plow driver or myself plowing a lot or driveway and the sidewalks not being complete for another 2 hours by the sidewalk guy because we are all on different routes. 
Thank all of you for the help! I know someone mentioned a service that will do it for you? Could you tell me more about it? I guess my operation just isn’t big enough for that most of the time. In the summer me and my 1 and only employee can usually do one city worth of customers in a day (I live in a tri city area ).


----------

